# Cranberry & Raisin Champagne



## jamesbsmith (Jan 28, 2014)

I have just uploaded a step by step pictorial guide of how to make Cranberry & Raisin Champagne. Its a very Christmassy fizzy wine:

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f25/demijohn-must-produce-pics-454015/index2.html

I have also put it on my own site, which can be viewed at:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.402236786586636.1073741830.331988216944827& type=3

I hope you enjoy it as much as I do, I love this tipple!!!


----------

